# Lake Logan State Park



## ErieRider

Hello. New to this section but not ogf. Strictly an Erie guy but will be at Hocking hills lake Logan area for the weekend. Was hoping to bring some Erie stuff and fish for some saugeye. Any pointers from you regulars to help me get started down there? Was hoping to night cast like we do a times on Erie but not sure if there is anywhere to do this at night. Catfish may be an option too if anyone could guide me. I have tons of cranks and others to target Erie. Was thinking possibly some reef 700 or little rippers. Again any guidance on when to start for lures, locations etc. Thanks in advance ER


----------



## Flathead76

The only time that I have caught saugeyes is near the rock walls by the dam. Believe me I have tried everywhere else.


----------



## Rick L Roop

Interesting


----------



## ErieRider

Flathead76 said:


> The only time that I have caught saugeyes is near the rock walls by the dam. Believe me I have tried everywhere else.


Hmm.. thanks.. As far as what works well this time of year to get them, what would you suggest. 
Also the second comment, interesting. Does that mean you know more spots or find it hard to believe that's the only place to find them??


----------



## G3guy

I can’t speak for Lake Logan. I’ve never fished it for saugeye. But saugeye have been biting decent on cranks and suspending jerks. Basically fishing the same at Erie as if you were fishing from a pier or rocks. Last night I picked up 3 eyes on jigs with swimbaits and none on cranks. As for what to bring I’d stick to shad raps, HJ’s rogues or P10’s, blade baits.


----------



## ErieRider

Copy. Thank you!!! Any other pointers would help!


----------



## 1MoreKast

May want to add blade baits like vibe-Es or swim baits to your arsenal...could be a game changer. I know down south Big Joshy swim baits are hard to beat. Good luck buddy!


----------



## ErieRider

Yup! Have a ton from spring jigging and ice time! Thank you


----------



## RMK

ErieRider said:


> Hmm.. thanks.. As far as what works well this time of year to get them, what would you suggest.
> Also the second comment, interesting. Does that mean you know more spots or find it hard to believe that's the only place to find them??


 not positive about the "interesting comment" but he has added his usefull information of "interesting" to several threads...


----------



## CFIden

Take your chest waders. Go to the swimming beach after dark and wade out waist deep and fish minnow type lures. I use a sinking rapala. Let us know how you do.


----------



## Flathead76

ErieRider said:


> Hmm.. thanks.. As far as what works well this time of year to get them, what would you suggest.
> Also the second comment, interesting. Does that mean you know more spots or find it hard to believe that's the only place to find them??


I mostly fish jigs for them. Other lakes I usually am able to stumble on a few. But lake Logan I can never get on them.


----------



## Dovans

Make sure you stop in at Downs Bait... They can be very helpful.


----------



## JayBird77

Anyone know if they have drawn the lake down yet? I know in the past they drained it down to supposedly help with the vegetation problem. The only eyes i have caught were up in the weeds at Lake Logan spring through fall. I have not fished it much this time of year and not had good results when I did.


----------



## cane pole

Hey guys, drove by the lake today and it's not down. Seen a couple guys in a boat fishing. Was wondering if one of those guys was easyrider? Good luck.


----------



## cane pole

Not easyrider, ErieRider. SORRY


----------



## fastwater

CFIden said:


> Take your chest waders. Go to the swimming beach after dark and wade out waist deep and fish minnow type lures. I use a sinking rapala. Let us know how you do.


Very good info right there.
This time of year they start migrating towards the beach feeding in the sandy bottom.
Or if in a boat, stay just off the beach area and troll in about 5-7FOW with either a sinking or deep suspending Rapala type crankbait that will tick the bottom and you may pick up a few.
Maybe other know better than I, but just haven't heard of much success on decent eyes at LL in a couple years.


----------



## fishing_marshall

I went to Hocking 2005-2008. We hit the beach quite a bit and only had one good night. They were both 24-26”. I was wondering if it was still stocked with eyes?


----------



## CFIden

They stock it every year.


----------



## Snyd

Several years ago lake Logan used to produce some monster eyes - There are still eyes in the lake but it’s not like it used to be for what ever reasons. I have not fished it for eyes in about 10 years but when I did, I fished the beach area.


----------



## fastwater

Snyd said:


> Several years ago lake Logan used to produce some monster eyes - There are still eyes in the lake but it’s not like it used to be for what ever reasons. I have not fished it for eyes in about 10 years but when I did I fished the beach area.


Yep! Lake Logan produced the state record in 93 and for several years produced some really nice fish.
Not so today.
Many of the old timers that have lived around the lake and have fished it for years blamed the start of the excessive yearly lake draw downs to kill the choking weed population for the saugeye size decline. Claiming the total fish population(especially the saugeye since they feed a lot around the rip rap by the dam) were being lost and washed down the river.
Over the years, there have been some very heated discussions by the locals and ODNR over the topic of whether to draw it down as far as they have.
Remember a couple consecutive years they drew it down so far you could practically walk across it if you entered at the beach area.

Seems the last couple years, they haven't drawn it down as far as they did in years prior.

Now there are those that are complaining about that. Especially the fella that has the boat rental place at the main dock towards the spillway. He also has the rental boat slips along Lake Logan Rd.
Claims the weeds are hurting his business and requiring more maintenance on his boat Mtrs.

Guess that issue seems to be a 'no win' situation for ODNR cause someone's gonna complain one way or the other.

One thing for sure, something surely happened over the years with that saugeye fishery as far as size goes...


----------



## Flathead76

Not having a size limit does not help either.


----------



## fastwater

Flathead76 said:


> Not having a size limit does not help either.


No it doesn't! 
And probably like you, I've seen people take some ridiculously small eyes outta there.


----------



## Flathead76

fastwater said:


> No it doesn't!
> And probably like you, I've seen people take some ridiculously small eyes outta there.


Yes I have as well.


----------



## saug-I

No size limit, draw down to choke the weeds and too many crappie. Small fish leave every day, good places for the fry to live, gone and the crappie eat a lot of what’s left. The state started a few years ago stocking more fingerlings and not fry. That does seem to be helping but they still are taken out at 12” because “it’s the biggest I can find!”. On another note, I wish they would start stocking burr oak again. It too had some monsters!


----------



## Flathead76

saug-I said:


> No size limit, draw down to choke the weeds and too many crappie. Small fish leave every day, good places for the fry to live, gone and the crappie eat a lot of what’s left. The state started a few years ago stocking more fingerlings and not fry. That does seem to be helping but they still are taken out at 12” because “it’s the biggest I can find!”. On another note, I wish they would start stocking burr oak again. It too had some monsters!


I also wish that they would stock burr oak again. Problem is that the people who run the dam release water at full bore. Many fish would be washed out of the lake. All you have to do is look at the flow charts to prove it. Also when they do this it turns the entire lake into coffee.


----------



## Saugeyefisher

What kind of pressure does lake logan get? Id guess not near as much as buckeye or indian lakes. Imo with tbe fish being stocked anualy,rod/reel fisherman are not putting any kind of dent in the saugeye population.
I would guess on a average year the amount of pressure indian/buckeye sees is way more then a lske like laje logan,year around. 

Jer,i think your right about the massive schools of dink crappie eating them up,an then loss of fish due to drawdown combining together to really hurt the population....


----------



## MuskieManOhio

I crushed Saugeye through the ice at Logan when I was down there for college it was a very fun lake to fish IMO


----------



## Sampy67

Lake down 1'. Taking it down 3' by Dec 12th. With the recent rain, lake could be back up.


----------



## TheCream

Flathead76 said:


> I also wish that they would stock burr oak again. Problem is that the people who run the dam release water at full bore. Many fish would be washed out of the lake. All you have to do is look at the flow charts to prove it. Also when they do this it turns the entire lake into coffee.


I haven't done it in many years, but I used to go to the spillway at Burr Oak and you'd catch some saugeye there, proving they got out. Caught a lot of crappie there, too.


----------



## Saugeyefisher

I know of a couple lakes they downright quit stocking saugeye because of them ending up in the spillway an down river. 


I know it sucks when your goal is to establish a population within a lake. But because of that we have good saugeye fishing in a lot of creeks and rivers giving a good shot to those w/o boats to get some. .....
Its crazy where these fish end up,and how abundant they are across the state. 

Same thing with muskie.the sciota south of columbus has turned into a sweet muskie fisherie!


----------

